# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Variable JavaScript dans une JSP

## medmans

Bonjour,

Comment puis-je utiliser une variable JavaScript mon code java ?

Exemple :



```

```

J'ai essay mais, j'ai une erreur syntaxique.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?
merci

----------


## fxrobin

Le JavaScript est du code qui s'excute ct client une fois la page gnre. Donc une fois que JSP a fait son travail. Je pense que tu as un problme de comprhension.

Si tu veux mettre  jour qqch ct serveur  partir d'un venement JavaScript tu as 2 solutions :

1 - peupler un "formulaire" cach qui est soumis  une Servlet qui met  jour les information et redirige vers la mme page JSP pour voir la mise  jour. Une explication "comment faire" ici : http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=448075

2 - faire des changes AJAX (toujours avec une Servlet "au bout du fil") mais qui  mettra  jour une partie du DOM de ta page HTML, sans rechargement complet de ta page. Un petit tutorial  ce sujet : http://www.hiteshagrawal.com/ajax/aj...p-and-servlets

Bon courage.

----------


## medmans

merci bien, d'avoir rpondu  ::ccool:: 
je vais aller voir les liens.

----------

